# X5d much louder than 335d?



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

I drove a 335d at length last summer and distinctly remember it not being loud at all. In fact, at idle, when I was standing next to the car, it was quieter than the '10 Jetta TDI, I owned at the time. One had a hard time telling whether the 335d is a diesel.

Now the X5d, I have a little over 1k miles on it and when it's idling, it's so obvious it's a diesel. It does have a nice V8-like growl under power. It really doesn't bother me (I like the diesel clatter), but I surprised to see how noisy the engine is.


----------



## Tuce (Nov 24, 2009)

My 2010 335d is pretty loud, though I don't mind at all. It may have something to do with them removing the sound insulation lining from the hood.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

2009 335d (dont know abt x5d) had something under hood to reduce noise. Later on they removed extra layer


----------



## aljlin (Feb 11, 2011)

I thought the 335d still had the extra protection on the hood. My 2011 335d has it, unless I'm thinking of a different part.... See the attached photo for what I'm thinking about. I know it was removed in the 335i & 328i's but I still see it in my 2011 335d.


----------



## grapes87 (Feb 22, 2011)

Tuce said:


> My 2010 335d is pretty loud, though I don't mind at all. It may have something to do with them removing the sound insulation lining from the hood.


My 2010 has the sound insulation under the hood.

Saw my first X35d today (that I noticed.) Since it's hot and my windows were up and ac was on, I don't know if its louder or not than my the sedan.


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

Is there a difference in sound insulation underneath between 335 and X5 diesels?


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

autoJeff said:


> Is there a difference in sound insulation underneath between 335 and X5 diesels?


Maybe it could also be that there is more open space underneath the hood on the X5, so the sound resonates, making it much louder?


----------



## kestrel (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, x5 is louder than the 335d. not sure why, but it is noticeable.


----------



## xi2d (Oct 25, 2009)

AutoUnion said:


> Maybe it could also be that there is more open space underneath the hood on the X5, so the sound resonates, making it much louder?


Just checked...both have the sound insulation. But the 335d insulation presses down more on the engine leaving clear indentation marks. A poster in the spotted 2 D's thread gives a better description of this. I did not see the X5 insulation pressing down on the engine. As noted above, there is more open space under the hood of the X5.

The X5 is higher off the floor. Could this be a factor?


----------



## Stussy109 (May 23, 2010)

my opinion is it is due to the higher ground clearance


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

aljlin said:


> I thought the 335d still had the extra protection on the hood. My 2011 335d has it, unless I'm thinking of a different part.... See the attached photo for what I'm thinking about. I know it was removed in the 335i & 328i's but I still see it in my 2011 335d.


@Aljlin

Hi, is that s single pad or dual pads underneath your hood? I'm curious since I've just a single hood pad (see my photo below).


----------



## aljlin (Feb 11, 2011)

I think it is a single hood pad like yours


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

Depending on the duty cycle, you may also be hearing the EGR. The X5d has both a high-pressure and low-pressure EGR circuit, the 335d only has the low-pressure EGR.


----------



## Tuce (Nov 24, 2009)

aljlin said:


> I thought the 335d still had the extra protection on the hood. My 2011 335d has it, unless I'm thinking of a different part.... See the attached photo for what I'm thinking about. I know it was removed in the 335i & 328i's but I still see it in my 2011 335d.


My 2010 335d doesn't have the insulation. I believe they removed it for part of 2010 production for cost cutting, then put it back.


----------



## CA328 (Jun 9, 2011)

We've had our 2011 X5 35d for two days now and 75km. I was also surprised when we picked it up at dealer at the different noise and vibration at idle, and under acceleration.

I certainly don't find it objectionable, and I also like the diesel sound and clatter anyway like AutoUnion. Plus on a steady cruise the thing is near silent.

However it is certainly noticeably different compared to the X5 35i gasser I test drove, and also compared to the 335xi E92 I traded in. My better half definitely notices the difference, but she doesn't find it objectionable either.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

CA328 said:


> Plus on a steady cruise the thing is near silent.


This is true, unless you're under acceleration, you don't hear it on the highway. I had to overtake a 18 wheeler yesterday left lane camping and let me tell you, I got up to triple digit speeds quickly and the X5 sounded great.  You can even sort of hear the twin turbos under hard acceleration too. Open the sunroof and the windows :thumbup:


----------



## elester12 (Sep 2, 2005)

My X5d is much louder than my 335D during acceleration. It "clacks" more but once the x5 is on the highway I feel they are the same.


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

Does the x5d have same kind of plastic "cover" under engine compartment as does the 335d?


----------



## bbbimmerx5 (Jul 14, 2011)

*X5d much louder than 335d*

Dealer told me that initially the engine is quite noisy due to tightness. He said it settles down at around 20k to 30k miles. I was surprised it takes so long to loosen up. Our x5 35d has done 8k miles and it's still very noisy. Much noisier then brother's X3 20d.


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't think the engine note will change. My 335d sounds the same now at 55,000km as it did on day one. The X5d has less sound insulation in the engine compartment and it also has a high-pressure EGR circuit that the 335d does not have, so when the EGR is cycling, the engine will by louder in the X.

Regards
D.


----------

